

Microsoft's Mundie wants a "drivers license for the internet". - olefoo
http://curiouscapitalist.blogs.time.com/2010/01/30/drivers-licenses-for-the-internet/

======
ilkhd2
All I can say. 1984.

~~~
bediger
What do you expect? He _is_ from Microsoft. He may never have used anything
other than Windows.

